# Final fantasy XI



## fantasy_wind (Aug 15, 2007)

I have installed FFXI on my computer that i have had for a while now but when i try to launch the playonline it gives me an error the error is -

error code = 20008003
PlayOnline Viewer cannot run under current operating system

I have all the Requirements to play the game i dont no what the problem could be

Any help would be great


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what OS do you have?


----------



## fantasy_wind (Aug 15, 2007)

My OS is windows vista


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

You may need to try using the compatibility mode and set it as XP SP2.


----------



## fantasy_wind (Aug 15, 2007)

I have tried the compatibility mode and set it as XP SP2 i have tried the others as well but when i try and launch play online the error still comes up


----------



## egg64 (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.playonline.com/homeus/headline/news01.html

Have a look at that and see what it does for you.


----------



## fantasy_wind (Aug 15, 2007)

hey yeh thanks dat works fine but when i press FFXI it comes up with FFXI has stopped working i press check online for solution and nothing comes up just dont no do i hav to download that file seperate?


----------

